
Steamosaic: Generate a mosaic of your steam account - delduca
https://steamosaic.com
======
ctrlaltdev
Hey - it fails:

Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the
remote resource at [https://us-
central1-steamosaic.cloudfunctions.net/mosaic](https://us-
central1-steamosaic.cloudfunctions.net/mosaic). (Reason: CORS header ‘Access-
Control-Allow-Origin’ missing).

